# [Heisec] Hintergrund: Der Todesstoß für PPTP



## Newsfeed (22 September 2012)

PPTP ist ein viel genutzter Standard für sichere und verschlüsselte Internet-Nutzung. Doch das Projekt Cloudcracker verspicht, jeden PPTP-Zugang zu knacken -- für 200 US-Dollar und innerhalb eines Tages. Wir haben das mit einem echten Zugang ausprobiert.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

